# An Inquiry



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

This morning while jump-starting my day over my required fix of a few strong swillings of what the French call "Cafe Express", I read a posting from someone moving from Las Vegas to Tijuana (the ultimate transfer if a job-related move) and inquiring as to information on this new city adventure and, when.a couple of hours later I tried to re-open the post, I noted that the posting had been "moved". Since that is unusual in my experience, for the Expat Forum, unlike a couple of the Chapala oriented forums I read frequently which have various subject matter sub-headings, I decided to look for the post by seeking to find where it had been moved.

Well, this was an offhanded and unserious inquiry but when I tried to find out where this post had ben "moved", I was issued something called a "vBulletin" informing me that I had no right to open the file that was the basis of my inquiry as:
* I had "insufficient privileges" to open the file. or
* I am a junior member and have therefore yet to have earned the right to look at the file.

Now, I don´t really care about this but I am moderately curious as to where this post was moved and why it was moved as (1) it seemed somewhat innocuous and unworthy of a ban and (2) I can´t figure out to where it could have been "moved". I would also like to know what parameters I have yet to meet to allow me access to the mysterious threads denied me to date.

Could someone please indulge me since I thought that a thread developed over a Las Vegan moving to Tijuana and inquiring as to what to expect there would be interesting if serious responses were forthcoming.Then the post went "POOF". 

The last time I was in Tijuana was in 1966 when , as a young man just out of the South Alabama swamps, I was assigned to work in San Diego from my home in L.A. and I was in a disreputable part of Downtown Tijuana at night with reprobate friends having indulged ifn copious amounts of alcohol.. This was not a town one would wish to move to in those days long ago even though there were certain entertainments appealing enough for a short visit from a young fellow just out of the boonies. I still don´t know how I got back across the border that night but I do remember having been seriously short of funds when I found myself in San Ysidro. In those long-ago days, I was also occasionally assigned to work in Las Vegas and moving to either Tijuana or Las Vegas in those days would have been a brash decision.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> This morning while jump-starting my day over my required fix of a few strong swillings of what the French call "Cafe Express", I read a posting from someone moving from Las Vegas to Tijuana (the ultimate transfer if a job-related move) and inquiring as to information on this new city adventure and, when.a couple of hours later I tried to re-open the post, I noted that the posting had been "moved". Since that is unusual in my experience, for the Expat Forum, unlike a couple of the Chapala oriented forums I read frequently which have various subject matter sub-headings, I decided to look for the post by seeking to find where it had been moved.
> 
> Well, this was an offhanded and unserious inquiry but when I tried to find out where this post had ben "moved", I was issued something called a "vBulletin" informing me that I had no right to open the file that was the basis of my inquiry as:
> * I had "insufficient privileges" to open the file. or
> ...


Same thing happened to me, HoundDog, the part about getting the message, I mean.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might have moved it to a Mod only area for review


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I would like to add that it wasn't me!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and the plot thickens...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm on the trail of the missing post. Just call me Sherlock!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

From what I have learned from the ex pat moderators, the poster from Las Vegas was really from Alabama. Red flags started popping up like mushrooms after a rain storm. 
Of course my source refuses to be identified..............


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

jahac vjetra posted another nonsensical post a little earlier and maybe this one was more of the same


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> jahac vjetra posted another nonsensical post a little earlier and maybe this one was more of the same


Sparks, You win the prize, or would if there was one.

Jahac Vjetra posted a one liner asking for help finding an apartment in Tijuana. It violated the rules, so I moved it to the recycle bin late last night and completely forgot about it.

His post raises a, perhaps, subtle point. It is perfectly fine to post a message asking for suggestions on how to find housing. We get those all the time. It is not acceptable to post a one line message saying essentially, "apartment wanted". That is a classified ad and is prohibited under Rule 17. Particularly, when it is a new member and his/her one and only post.


----------



## jahac vjetra (Aug 22, 2013)

Ay Caramba!


----------



## jahac vjetra (Aug 22, 2013)

*my schooling is complete*

"Hello all. I am new to the forum. I hope to move to Mexico soon and would like advice on how to find a place to live. I am visiting Tijuana starting in October."


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you would Google something like " Apt.Rentals Tijuana Mex" something like this will pop up: tijuana apts/housing for rent classifieds - craigslist


----------



## jahac vjetra (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks. I hoped, some ****** will jump in with joyful news.... I have a room for rent. Unfortunately, there is no such response, at least for now


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would also hit the bricks while visiting the district you want to live, check post it boards at large markets or ask at a restaurant.......good luck


----------



## jahac vjetra (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks, in the morning when they wake upop2:









"It is preferable not to travel with a dead man." Henri Michaux


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not sure how to explain this, but here goes. You can get the daily newspaper and look in the classifieds, but being new you really have no idea what's where in terms of locations based on street names and spend a fortune riding around in taxis only to find that often the place is already rented. 

I've rented four apartments in Juarez, Mexico over a span of seven years, and I didn't find any of them through ads or apartment locators (if they even existed in Juarez). 

The first one I found before I had any any friends in town. I did it by finding a taxista who spoke pretty darn good English and hiring him by the hour. "Can you show me some safe neighborhoods where I could live? Can you show me how to spot a good neighborhood?" 

We struck out the first day, but after 2-3 hours at least I had gotten some good advice about sizing up a neighborhood. He told me to see how the people take care of their house fronts as we passed down a quiet street called Del Ejido where an old lady was sweeping the sidewalk in front of her house. There were plants all over the front porch. As I looked around, he was right. Almost every little house on the street had plants on the front porch, and many had little flower gardens. "This means it's a family neighborhood. It's going to be quiet and peaceful on this street, I promise you." 

He told me to avoid neighborhoods with a lot of bars, a lot of abandoned buildings, graffitti everywhere you looked, teenagers roaming around and standing on street corners. "Too many drugs, too many drunks," he said dismissively, "and, besides, it feels different here, right? Remember the peace and quiet on Del Ejido? You don't feel it here." 

He did find me an apartment after asking the other drivers at the cab stand, all of whom had ideas about where to look. He called me the next weekend, and I rented the apartment. It was just like he said it would be there, quiet and peaceful. This all cost me about $50 in cab fare, and I gave him an extra $20. The apartment was furnished and cost me $200 a month. It was well worth it, and he became a pretty good friend until he passed away a few years later. So much so that he even encouraged me to use the bus system instead of relying on taxis all the time. I had been to afraid to take the bus, but for 35 cents a ride it's a good deal and perfectly safe in Juarez.

The other apartments came to me through friends who knew about them. They were both really good deals, especially the last one which was only $100 a month. The landlady was very poor and upfront about not being able to afford any needed repairs, and it needed work. The propane lines were questionable, so I replaced them myself. The swamp cooler on the roof needed a new pump and water line, so I did that. The place had no furniture except for a bed. Within 2-3 weeks it did have furniture, appliances, Cablemas internet and TV, and even a window unit for AC. For $100 a month. The agreement was that my rent would never go up in return for the improvements. No leases. Just a verbal agreement with this lady who kept her end of the bargain. 

Strangely, it was on Del Ejido, the neighborhood Roger had pointed out as being peaceful. 

There are going to be taxistas just like Roger in TJ, or anywhere in Mexico. Find one who speaks English and befriend him. Buy him lunch. Ask about his family. Get to know him. 

No doubt, a lot of different kinds of advice will get posted here, and probably a lot of other good advice. But that was my way, to make friends and let them advise me.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> This morning while jump-starting my day over my required fix of a few strong swillings of what the French call "Cafe Express", I read a posting from someone moving from Las Vegas to Tijuana (the ultimate transfer if a job-related move) and inquiring as to information on this new city adventure and, when.a couple of hours later I tried to re-open the post, I noted that the posting had been "moved". Since that is unusual in my experience, for the Expat Forum, unlike a couple of the Chapala oriented forums I read frequently which have various subject matter sub-headings, I decided to look for the post by seeking to find where it had been moved.
> 
> Well, this was an offhanded and unserious inquiry but when I tried to find out where this post had ben "moved", I was issued something called a "vBulletin" informing me that I had no right to open the file that was the basis of my inquiry as:
> * I had "insufficient privileges" to open the file. or
> ...


Amusing story... Perhaps a nice policeman took all of your money?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jahac vjetra said:


> thanks. I hoped, some ****** will jump in with joyful news.... I have a room for rent. Unfortunately, there is no such response, at least for now


It has already been explained to you that you are not allowed to use the forum to find a place to live directly from someone who has a room to rent. However, it is fine to ask for help in looking for a place to live on your own. Check out the posts written by chicois8 and ElPaso2012. Good luck.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> I would also hit the bricks while visiting the district you want to live, check post it boards at large markets or ask at a restaurant.......good luck


Walking the streets is a great idea, too. I've also seen _se renta_ (for rent) notices in laundromats. I have a feeling you'll find what you need, but it is not very likely someone in TJ is going to be reading the forum and make you an offer.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

jahac vjetra said:


> Again, another one !
> 
> “In view of the fact that God limited the intelligence of man, it seems unfair that He did not also limit his stupidity.”


Not sure what "another one" means, but your quotes so far have been quite thought provoking. 

What is your native language if I might ask?


----------



## jahac vjetra (Aug 22, 2013)

ElPaso2012.

Someone will offer me something, I bet the two beers and a lap dance, accept?


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

jahac vjetra said:


> "Hello all. I am new to the forum. I hope to move to Mexico soon and would like advice on how to find a place to live. I am visiting Tijuana starting in October."


There are several ways to do it, and two of them are:

1. Look on Craigslist. 

2. Go to Tijuana, and walk around some of the neighborhoods. There are For Rent (Se Renta) signs all over the place.

I just signed a lease on an apartment in Tijuana last week, and will be moving in September. I found the apartment on Craigslist.


----------



## jahac vjetra (Aug 22, 2013)

....another moderator
not my intention to provoke, and any resemblance is coincidental. I speak Bosnian, English German Russian and a little Spanish. Of course all this with a heavy Russian accent


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

jahac vjetra said:


> ElPaso2012.
> 
> Someone will offer me something, I bet the two beers and a lap dance, accept?


No thanks to the bet. I'd rather see you get lucky and find something.


----------

